# magnum canister filter question



## jenricae (Jan 8, 2006)

Do the magnum canister filters let you customize your media? I know the Eheims have media baskets where you can put your own stuff in.


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

they have the option to add a media basket which is kinda small -- and unless you also purchase the biowheel, there is no biological filtration --- and since you mentioned eheim my guess is that this would be the main or only filter? if so, dont get the magnum and instead get a rena fil star (easier to use than an eheim and much less expensive) and they have huge baskets with handles that you can add anything you want to and very easy access to the impellor. the best prices ive seen are from thatpetplace.com and petsmart.com (if you would rather purchase it in person instead of ordering online, petsmart will honor their cheaper prices if you print out the website - and im told they will also match a competitor's prices if you bring that printed website as well)


p.s.
it seems that the only gripe people have had about the rena is some tend to be on the loud side - many have remedied this by placing a towel or a sheet of carpeting under the filter to absorb the vibration (which seems to be the main cause of the noise) - also noted are whistling noises from the spray bar that some have said goes away in a week or so by itself (since the flow is reduced once stuff is filtered) and others have gone so much as to drill the holes slightly bigger on the spray bar to increase the exhaust and thus eliminate the whistling right away. their output is strong, but if the possibility of some noise upsets you, go for the eheim.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

If you use a magnum as the sole filter you have to get the bio-wheels. using their micron filter is stille the best bang for the buck mechanical filtration I know. Eheims are pricey and, imo, worth the cost. The are not hard to use, especially the pro II and pro II series. And they are quiet. I have a pro II that doubles as my co2 reactor- I push the gas into the Eheim intake. It has been running this way close to four years and I still have to touch it or look at the flow meter to know for sure it is working. 

Renas are a geood alternative if you can't or don't want to spend the money you have to on an Eheim.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Hagen's Fluval is an option too. I wanted an Eheim, but got 2 Fluval 404's for cheaper. (95 bucks a pop at BigAls)


----------

